# Filling nail holes on pre-painted off color trim



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

What do you guys do to fill hole on pre-painted trim that isn't straight white?

I've got some trim that is more like a peach color that I'm installing to match existing trim in the house. I really don't want to have to paint everything again if I don't have to...

I do have the fancy new caulk mixer that color matches. I'm considering trying that but I'm afraid it will look "smudgy."


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Glue it on?


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

If it's not very much trim you could glue the miters as usual, use trim clamps to keep them tight, moulding glue on the back and tape to keep it aligned.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't use pre painted trim but if I had to i'd end up painting it anyway so what's the point of using it.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

avenge said:


> I don't use pre painted trim but if I had to i'd end up painting it anyway so what's the point of using it.


By pre-painted I mean that I sprayed it all before hand in the shop. I'm trying to avoid brushing on another coat.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Whatever you put on will inevitably fade/yellow/something. Even if it looks good now, it won't in the future.

With that said, I'd probably get some of the Minwax nail filler in white and try to tint it with the paint until it matched.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Spencer said:


> What do you guys do to fill hole on pre-painted trim that isn't straight white?
> 
> I've got some trim that is more like a peach color that I'm installing to match existing trim in the house. I really don't want to have to paint everything again if I don't have to...
> 
> I do have the fancy new caulk mixer that color matches. I'm considering trying that but I'm afraid it will look "smudgy."



Worst case scenario, if you don't get good results with the caulk, you still have the option of giving it another coat, right?


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Spencer said:


> By pre-painted I mean that I sprayed it all before hand in the shop. I'm trying to avoid brushing on another coat.


Still has to be painted, there's nothing that won't discolor down the road.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

avenge said:


> Still has to be painted, there's nothing that won't discolor down the road.



This may be a dumb question but how much can a hole the size of an 18 gauge brad really yellow? Again keep in mind we aren't talking white it's more of a deep tan color.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I quit trying to do pre-finished painted trim. It just is a pain. I'll one coat, install, then final coat on smaller jobs. Maybe I'll two coat the top edge so I just have to paint the face surface.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

It needs to get final painted after install. There is no way painted trim can look complete without being caulked and painted in place. Caulked nail holes look bad even when painted over. You can see every one. I don't think it's a good idea to use strictly a brad nailer to install trim anyways. 16 Gauge nails hold a lot better for you base and outer edge of casing.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Spencer said:


> This may be a dumb question but how much can a hole the size of an 18 gauge brad really yellow? Again keep in mind we aren't talking white it's more of a deep tan color.


The same as a 16 gauge.


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

*filling nail holes on pre painted trim*

Caulking the holes will look like fido's arse. Any caulk shrinks unlike putty. Try what slowsol said about tinting the putty or glazing compound. Theres no getting away from painting it again to make it right. Take it from me I did punch warranty due to an injury for a very long time. Can't come up with anything I haven't tried to save time on punch lists. Good luck.


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

Mohawk wax stick , lots of colors and doesn't shrink .


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I'm sure the color is in here somewhere.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

Leo G said:


> I'm sure the color is in here somewhere.


That stuff is goof for filling nail holes. It doesn't caulk where the material meets. For example casing to jamb. Looks finished on pre stained but not pre painted.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

i am sorry, but just filling nail holes with caulk, not caulking joints, caulking joints but not painting them, etc are all going to give substandard results.


----------



## stelzerpainting (Feb 27, 2014)

Not only will unpainted caulk discolor/fade at a different rate than the paint, it's also a dust magnet, so every piece of flying debris that hits the unpainted caulk will stick to it. 

Pre-painting trim can save time overall, but I'd never pre-paint in lieu of post-painting. I suppose if I were doing apartments or real low-end homes, then it might be a different story. It all comes down to what expectations your customer has, understanding what your finish will look like once you've decided on a system to use, and effectively communicating those standards to your customer to insure their expectations will be met.


----------

